#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Arbeiten mit Facettenarthrose >

## kyraa

Hallo ihr lieben, 
ich habe so einige fragen die mich quälen und vieleicht könnt ihr mir einige beantworten.
Bei mir wurde vor 7 monaten ein minimaler bandscheibenvorfall, eine bandscheibenvorwölbung, skoliose, facettengelenkarthrose und ostechondrosen festgestellt.
Ich hatte schmermittel, bettruhe, krankengymnastik und facetteninfiltration.
Dann kam die krankenkasse und ich sollte einmal der teilhabe zum arbeitsleben und dem antrag auf med. reha zustimmen, was ich auch beides tat.
Der gutachter, der über die med. reha urteilen sollt, meinte aber vor ort wären noch nicht alle möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft und ich wäre ja noch sehr beweglich. Also wurde die reha abgelehnt.
Mein orthopäde meinte, er könne nichts mehr für mich tun und beantragte die wiedereingliederung.
Von beruf bin ich briefträgerin und mein orthopäde meinte, lange könnte ich meinen beruf wohl nicht mehr ausüben.
Jetzt habe ich 3 wochen meiner WE um und habe schon wieder schmerzen.
Jetzt meine fragen.
Gehe ich weiter arbeiten und nehme einfach weiter schmerzmittel, gehe vieleicht zu einem schmerzarzt, der mir schmerzmittel verschreibt, die ich ja dann auf lange zeit nehmen müßte.
Kann meinem rücken etwas passieren, wenn ich die schmerzen betäube und einfach weiter hebe und trage?
Soll ich in der WE schon feststellen ob ich das weiter schaffe und sie gegebenenfals abbrechen oder soll ich ertmal versuchen so lange wie möglich durchzuhalten.
Vieleicht könnt ihr mir etwas raten, würde mich echt freuen.
viele grüße 
kyraa

----------

